# [Lesertest] Be Quiet! Silent Base 600 Orange - Festung der Stille



## Oromis16 (14. Dezember 2016)

*Be Quiet Silent Base 600 – Festung der Stille*

- Das Gehäuse
- Äußerlichkeiten
- Innenleben
- Einbau
- Fazit
- Nachwort


*Das Gehäuse
*Die Firma Be Quiet kennen die meisten wohl durch die Netzteilreihen der Firma, doch schon seit Jahren versucht das Unternehmen in anderen Segmenten Fuß zu fassen: Lüfter, Luftkühler, Gehäuse und seit kurzem auch Wasserkühler hat man inzwischen im Angebot.
Die Gemeinsamkeiten bei allen Produkten sind dabei klar: Die Farbe schwarz, und natürlich der Fokus auf ein niedriges Betriebsgeräusch.

Ende 2014 kam das erste Gehäuse des Herstellers auf den Markt: Das Silent Base 800, ein schwarzer Big Tower für rund 110€.
Ein Jahr später wurde das Silent Base 600 vorgestellt: Ein kleinerer und günstigerer Miditower.
2016 kam schließlich die bislang letzte Serie auf den Markt: Silent Base 900 genannt, modular und – dem Trend folgend - mit Echtglasfenster.

Alle diese Gehäuse zeichnen sich durch einige Gemeinsamkeiten aus: Man kann zwischen verschiedenen Akzentfarben auswählen, es gibt immer Varianten mit und ohne Fenster, ausnahmslos alle Gehäuse sind schallgedämmt und die Gehäuselüfter stammen stets aus eigener Entwicklung. Der Fokus liegt also klar bei vielen Auswahlmöglichkeiten und, dem Firmenmotto getreu, einer niedrigen Lautstärke.

Heute steht das Silent Base 600 auf dem Prüfstand: Das Einstiegsmodell für rund 90€ ohne und 100€ mit Fenster.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mainboards und Netzteile im ATX-Format können verbaut werden, CPU-Kühler passen bis 170mm und Grafikkarten bis 294 bzw. 413mm hinein – Je nachdem, ob der Festplattenkäfig benötigt wird.
In dem Gehäuse können Laufwerke aller Formfaktoren eingebaut werden: Es gibt dedizierte Schächte für drei 5,25“er, drei 3,5“er und zwei 2,5“er.
Neben der typischen Schalldämmung gibt es natürlich auch die üblichen Extras: Kabelmanagement, Staubfilter, eine Fronttür, eine integrierte Lüftersteuerung und bis zu 6 Gehäuselüfter.

Für die Verbindung von außen stehen an der Oberseite des Gehäuses, an einer abgeschrägten Ebene, zwei Klinken- und vier USB-Anschlüsse (2x USB 2.0, 2x USB 3.0) zur Verfügung.

Zusätzlich sind überall im Gehäuse kleine Extras untergebracht, die die Lautstärke reduzieren und oder den Einbau erleichtern sollen. Auf diese wird in den Punkten 'Äußerlichkeiten' und 'Innenleben' eingegangen.


*Spezifikationen*

Abmessungen (BxHxT): 230 x 493 x 495mm
PCI-Steckplätze: 7
Laufwerke 5,25“: 3
Laufwerke 3,5“: 3
Laufwerke 2,5“: 2
Netzteil: ATX
Mainboard: bis ATX
CPU-Kühler: bis 170mm
Grafikkarte: bis 294mm / 413mm
Gewicht: 7,8kg
Lüfter gesamt: 6
Lüfter vorne: 2x140mm
Lüfter hinten: 1x120mm
Lüfter oben: 2x140mm
Lüfter unten: 1x140mm


*Lieferumfang*
Das Gehäuse wird in einem schwarz bedrucktem Karton mit 30 auf 55 auf 58cm geliefert. Im Inneren des Kartons befindet sich, in eine Kunststofftüte verpackt und von Schaumstoffteilen gedämpft, das Gehäuse.
Über dem Festplattenkäfig ist die Pappbox mit dem Zubehör untergebracht. Dieses besteht aus einem mehrsprachigem Anleitungsheft, den Schrauben für Netzteil, Mainboard, Festplatten und Netzteil, Montagematerial für die 3,5“-Festplatten und vier schwarzen Kabelbindern mit einer Länge von jeweils 12cm.


*Äußerlichkeiten*
Beim Design setzt Be Quiet laut eigenen Angaben klar auf 'form follows function', der Aufbau wird also so gewählt, dass er dem Nutzer den Einbau und die Wartung möglichst einfach macht.

Das Material für alle Außenhäute ist schwarzer Kunststoff, die Front hat zusätzlich eine Brushed-Optik. Auffallend sind die Zierelemente um die Lufteinlässe herum: Diese sind bei dem hier getesteten Gehäuse Orange, alternativ kann man aber auch Varianten in schwarz, silber und grün kaufen. Die jeweilige Farbe gibt an neben den Zierelementen auch die Farbe verschiedener Bauteile im Innenraum an.

Die Front kann zum Teil geöffnet werden: Der obere Abschnitt ist frei schwenkbar, je nach Präferenz kann man die Drehachse auch umdrehen.
Ist die Tür geöffnet kommen der Schieberegler für die Lüftersteuerung, die drei 5,25“-Laufwerkschächte und der Griff des Frontstaubfilters zum Vorschein. Diesen kann man einfach herausziehen und reinigen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Frontpanel befindet sich an der Kante zwischen Front und Deckel - es ist im 45°-Winkel abgeschrägt. Darin eingelassen befinden sich die USB- und Klinkenanschlüsse. Der Start- und der Reset-Taster hingegen befinden sich an der Oberseite des Gehäuses.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei der Rückseite geht Be Quiet recht konservativ zu Werke: Der Aufbau ist typisch, ohne viele nennenswerte Änderungen. Auffallend sind die drei Schlauchdurchlässe und das Gitter hinter dem Hecklüfter: Dieses ist nicht etwa flach, sondern leicht kugelförmig. Das dürfte einen ähnlichen Effekt wie Abstandshalter zwischen Lüfter und Radiator haben: Einen leicht höheren Luftdurchsatz bei minimal niedrigerem Geräuschpegel.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


An der Unterseite ist der herausnehmbare Staubfilter für den Netzteillüfter eingelassen, dieser kann über einen Griff am Boden der Rückseite entnommen werden. Abgesehen davon befinden sich selbstverständlich auch noch die vier Standfüße dort. Diese sind sehr groß und unten dick gummiert. Damit verhindern sie nicht nur Kratzer am Boden, sondern minimieren auch das Risiko von störenden Vibrationen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


In beiden Seitenteilen des Silent Base 600 ist eine ungewöhnliche Besonderheit zu finden: Ein kleiner Abschnitt ist von der Platte abgetrennt. Dieser Abschnitt kann entweder geschlossen sein, oder aber in drei Stufen leicht geöffnet werden um Luft hereinzulassen. Auf Wunsch kann man sogar einen 120mm-Lüfter dort einbauen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Innenleben*
Sind die Seitenteile abgenommen kommt der Innenraum zum Vorschein. Be Quiet setzt auf den für die letzten Jahre typischen Aufbau: Eine große Kammer, vorne die großen Laufwerke und hinter dem Mainboardtray die 2,5-Zöller.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Für die Kühlung sorgen Lüfter vorne und hinten: Standardmäßig sind in der Front und im Heck jeweils ein Lüfter eingebaut. Der Luftstrom verläuft klassisch: Durch die 3,5“-Festplatten hindurch aufs Netzteil zu. Hier wird die Luft dann bereits von Grafikkarte und CPU-Kühler eingesaugt und schließlich über das Heck ausgeblasen.

Die Komponenten- und die Kabelkammer werden über vier Gummidurchlässe verbunden, zusätzlich reicht das Tray nicht bis zur Front – hier können also auch Kabel verlegt werden.

Hinter dem Mainboardtray befinden sich zwei Schächte für 2,5“-Laufwerke und ein Zugang zur Rückseite des Mainboards. Dort können Stützplatten für Kühler angebracht werden, ohne die Hauptplatine zu entfernen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Möchte man die Front oder den Deckel abnehmen, muss man an der Innenseite des Gehäuses die jeweils 6 Clips nacheinander zur Seite drücken und herausschieben. Be Quiet setzt damit auf einen anderen Weg als bei den meistens verbauten Clips zum zusammendrücken.
Anschließend kann man die jeweilige Abdeckung einfach abnehmen, darunter kommen dann die Lüfter zum Vorschein.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei der Verarbeitung erlaubt sich Be Quiet keine Patzer. Der Lack ist überall sauber aufgetragen, alle Kanten sind entgratet, auffallende Unregelmäßigkeiten bei den Spaltmaßen gibt es keine.


*Einbau*
Um ins Innere des Gehäuses zu gelangen muss man zunächst die Seitenteile abnehmen. Diese sind durch jeweils zwei Rändelschrauben am Heck befestigt.

Sind die Schrauben entfernt kann man die Seitenteile einfach nach hinten abziehen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*2,5“ Laufwerke
*Die zwei 2,5“ Laufwerkskäfige befinden sich hinter dem Mainboardtray.
Um beispielsweise eine SSD in den extra dafür gedachten Halterungen anzubringen muss zunächst die jeweilige Metallhalterung herausgenommen werden. Dafür entfernt man erst die Schraube rechts in der Mitte und zieht die Halterung dann schräg nach vorne heraus. Anschließend kann man ein beliebiges 2,5“-Laufwerk darin befestigen indem man es einfach unter die Halterung legt und dann von unten festschraubt. Das Laufwerk sitzt dadurch fest im Träger und kann auch durch Erschütterungen nicht mehr herausfallen.
Zuletzt muss einfach der Träger wieder in die dafür vorgesehen Halterung geschoben und anschließend festgeschraubt werden. Die Laufwerke können sowohl nach oben, als auch nach unten gerichtet werden. Dementsprechend ist man bei der Position der Anschlüsse flexibel.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E55rA2xYplM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*3,5“ Laufwerke *
Für den Einbau von 3,5-Laufwerken ist im Boden des Gehäuses ein Käfig mit drei Metallträgern angebracht. Diese werden durch einen, durch eine Schraube fixierten, Metallschieber gehalten. Ist dieser geöffnet kann man eine Festplatte hineinschieben.
Dafür muss allerdings erst die Halterung angebracht werden: Jeweils links und rechts am Laufwerk wird die Gummischiene angeschraubt.
Diese hat vorne eine Einkerbung, ist der Metallschieber geschlossen wird das Laufwerk so in Position gehalten, ohne den Vorteil einer Entkopplung zu missen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Mainboard*
Der Einbau des Mainboards gestaltet sich simpel. Die für ATX benötigten Abstandshalter sind bereits vom Hersteller angebracht. Wie üblich wird einfach nach dem Anbringen der Slotblende das Mainboard auf die Abstandshalter gesetzt und mit Schrauben fixiert. Gegebenenfalls sollte bedacht werden, dass man die Acht-Pin-Verlängerung bzw. das entsprechende Netzteilkabel vorher durch die dafür vorgesehene Öffnung führt, denn das ist spätestens nach der Installation eines großen Towerkühlers nur noch schwer möglich.

*Grafikkarte*
Die maximal 413mm lange Grafikkarte findet ihren Platz in einem der PCIe-Slots des Mainboards. Das Gehäuse hat sieben Slotblenden, das heißt man kann theoretisch zwei Triple-Slot Grafikkarten anbringen, die auf ein Axial-Kühlsystem setzen (Axial-Systeme benötigen mindestens einen freien Slot um Luft anzusaugen).
Um eine Grafikkarte zu installieren müssen einfach die entsprechenden Blenden von innen abgeschraubt und anschließend die Karte wie üblich eingesetzt werden.

*Netzteil/Kabel*
Um das Netzteil zu montieren muss es von der Vorderseite des Mainboardtrays her eingesetzt und anschließend einfach festgeschraubt werden. Für das Netzteil samt Kabel stehen 29cm Länge zur Verfügung, Inkompatibilitäten sind also nicht zu erwarten.
Netzteile mit einer extremen Länge von 220mm haben also beispielsweise noch rund 7cm Platz, die 'gewöhnliche' Premiumklasse â la Dark Power Pro 11 und Supernova passen in jedem Fall problemfrei hinein.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hinter dem Mainboardtray bietet Be Quiet stolze 22mm Platz für Kabel, dort kann man also ohne große Anstrengungen alles sauber verlegen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Lüfter/Kühlung*
Standardmäßig sind ein 140mm- und ein 120mm-Lüfter eingebaut - einer hinten und einer vorne.

Die verbauten Modelle kommen von Be Quiet selbst, es handelt sich um handelsübliche Pure Wings 2 mit 3-Pin Anschluss. Im Einzelhandel kosten diese rund 7,5€.
Während das Geräusch des Luftstroms selbst erstaunlich leise ist, weisen die Lüfter bedauerlicherweise bei allen Voltststufen ein leises Rattern auf. Dieses ist nicht sehr störend, hätte aber dennoch vermieden werden können.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Während der Heck- und der Bodenlüfter direkt eingebaut werden können, muss man für die Front- und Toplüfter erst die jeweiligen Abdeckungen entfernen. Das geht aufgrund der einfachen Clips überdurchschnittlich leicht von der Hand.

Die verbaute Lüftersteuerung kann, wie bereits erwähnt, über die Front geregelt werden. An ihr kann man bis zu drei Lüfter anschließen und diese in drei Stufen regeln. Zur Stromversorgung dient ein SATA-Stromanschluss anstatt – wie meistens – eines Molex-Steckers. Der Vorteil ist, dass das Verbinden mit dem SATA-Anschluss wesentlich leichter von der Hand geht, da bei Molex-Steckern die Kontaktpins sehr häufig nicht fest sind und somit erst mühsam ausgerichtet werden müssen.

*Staubfilter *
Die beiden eingebauten Staubfilter sind abnehmbar: Der Vorne wird durch einen Griff unterhalb der optischen Laufwerke entnommen, der unten über die Rückseite. Genau so leicht wie man sie entnehmen kann, so leicht kann man sie auch wieder einsetzen. Die Filter werden gut geführt, so dass man den Einbau mit einer Hand erledigen kann.


*Fazit *
Bravissimo.
Be Quiet hat mit dem Silent Base 600 ein besonders benutzerfreundliches Gehäuse versprochen, und dieses Versprechen gehalten. Die deutsche Firma hat an viele Details gedacht: Während manche Stellen – wie die Installationsmöglichkeiten für Laufwerke - noch recht konventionell ausfallen, entdeckt man an unerwarteten Stellen Detailverbesserungen: Die Befestigung von Front und Deckel ist deutlich besser gelöst als bei den meisten Gehäusen. So kann man diese selbst mit großen Händen entfernen ohne frustriert zu werden.
Auch das der Platz hinter dem Mainboardtray mit 22mm großzügig bemessen ist unterstützt den angenehmen Hardwareeinbau.

Auch auf Seiten der Verarbeitungsqualität zeigt sich das Silent Base von seiner glänzenden Seite: Sauber aufgetragener Lack, entgratete Kanten, nichts zu beanstanden. Aluminium statt Kunststoff wäre natürlich noch ein netter Zusatz gewesen, für den Preis von 90 bzw. 100€ aber nicht zu erwarten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dem Firmenmotto bleibt sich Be Quiet bei diesem Gehäuse größtenteils treu: Die Dämmung verschluckt einen guten Teil der Geräusche und die Kühlungsoptionen sind vielfältig. Gerade die Lösung für Lüfter an der Seite gefällt sehr.
Der einzige Kritikpunkt des Gehäuses sind, erstaunlicherweise, die Lüfter: Beide verbauten Modelle weisen bei allen Geschwindigkeiten ein leises rattern auf. Die identischen Modelle aus dem Einzelhandel tun das nicht, es könnte sich also um einen unglücklichen Zufall handeln.
Dennoch ist es natürlich ein Makel.

Alles in allem lässt sich sagen: Be Quiet hat das Versprechen gehalten. Angenehmer Einbau, viele kleine Extras und ein leiser Betrieb. Wer danach sucht, für den ist das Silent Base 600 einen Blick wert.


*Positiv:*
- Viel Platz hinter dem Tray
- Verarbeitungsqualität
- Extras (Seitenlüfter, Lüftersteuerung)
- Leiser Betrieb (Dämmung)

*Negativ:*
- Leises Rattern der Gehäuselüfter


*Nachwort*
Wie immer sind Verbesserungsvorschläge, Korrekturen und weitere Testwünsche gerne gesehen. Sollte noch jemand spezifischere Fragen zu dem Gehäuse haben, dann werde ich diese natürlich gerne beantworten.
Vielen Dank an Be Quiet für die Bereitstellung des Gehäuses.


----------



## HerrSchue (19. Dezember 2016)

Sehr aufschlussreicher Test. Ich finde deine Bilder und das Video echt klasse!


----------



## markus1612 (19. Dezember 2016)

Ich würde als negativen Punkt noch den 120mm Lüfter im Heck und den etwas zu hohen Preis vorschlagen, aber  ansonsten guter Test


----------



## Oromis16 (21. Dezember 2016)

Ich habe mich dagegen entschieden, da mir ein guter 120er lieber ist als ein mäßiger 140er. Wer die Lüfter ohnehin austauscht sieht das natürlich anders, werden aber wohl die wenigsten sein 
Den Preis finde ich offen gesagt gar nicht so überzogen: Alu wäre zwar, wie erwähnt, schön gewesen, im Gegenzug "baut" sich das Gehäuse aber wirklich wie ein junger Gott. Da steckt viel Know How drin


----------



## Pitzah (1. Januar 2017)

Haha genau das Gehäuse hab ich auch und vor kurzem ausgetauscht, nun das Fractal Design Define C.
Der Deckel/obere  Abdeckung ist blöd gemacht, ziemlich umständlich und fummelig das Teil abzunehmen.

Rattern der Gehäuselüfter konnte ich auch feststellen, was bei mir aber nicht von Anfang an war.

Gut sind die Seitenabdeckungen, man kann ein Lüfter ins Seitenteil bauen und trotzdem die Optik wahren.
Das Gehäuse ist gut, aber nicht so der Hit.


----------



## Niox21 (1. Januar 2017)

Erst mal vielen Dank für den super Test!

Ich besitze das Gehäuse selbst seit einiger Zeit. Mein 120mm Lüfter macht inzwischen auch Lagergeräusche, das kann ich also bestätigen. 
Ansonsten ist das Gehäuse aber soweit top. Was ich nicht verstehen kann, ist warum man die Lüfterhalterungen in der Front so gestaltet hat, dass man dort keinen
Radiator anbringen kann, obwohl man das easy hätte ändern können. Ich kann aber noch etwas sehr positives zum Support von Be Quiet! beitragen:

Und zwar hatte ich vor ein paar Wochen meine Kopfhörer im Frontaudioanschluss stecken. Als das Telefon klingelte und ich schnell aufgestanden bin, ist das
passiert was wohl der ein oder andere von euch kennt: Schön im Kabel verfangen und voll drüber gestolpert^^.
Dabei das Gehäuse mit gezogen usw.. naja lange Rede kurze Sinn: Die Anschlussbuchse war kaputt. Hab sie zerlegt und musste feststellen das dort nichts mehr 
zu machen war. Also Be Quiet! angeschrieben ob es dafür ein Ersatzteil gibt, und überraschender weise innerhalb von 5 Minuten eine perfekte Antwort bekommen!
Man könne mir das komplette Frontanschlusspanel inklusive Power- und Resetknopf, allen USB-Anschlüssen und sogar der Lüftersteuerung  und allen Kabeln für 5€ (inkl. Versand!) zukommen lassen. 5€ als Strafe für mein eigenes
Unvermögen erschien mir echt fair, also schnell per Paypal bezahlt^^. Das Teil war dann innerhalb von 2 Tagen bei mir und leicht auszuwechseln, alles läuft wieder! 
Ich würde mir wünschen das es bei jedem Hersteller so problemlos laufen würde.

MfG Niox


----------



## xeonking (1. Januar 2017)

Schöner Test, danke dafür. Meiner Meinung nach hätte es im Heck schon ein 140er Lüfter sein können/müssen. Ein wenig Alu hätte nicht geschadet, 90€ ist ja jetzt auch nicht so wenig. 


gruß


----------



## corcoran2 (1. Januar 2017)

Ich habe das gleiche Gehäuse. Hätte hinten auch gern einen 140er Lüfter drin und dabei lieber alle als Silent Wings. Bisher habe ich aber keine Lagergeräusche bei den verbauten festgestellt. Ansonsten alles top!


----------



## Bananen8r0t (1. Januar 2017)

Hi.

Schöner Test, gute Arbeit 

Das rattern der Lüfter kann ich anhand derer die bei meinem Silent Base 800 dabei waren bestätigen. Das Gehäuse besitze ich seit Ende 2015. Schade dass so ein Problem immer noch auftritt

Ich musste die vorderen Lüfter 2x umtauschen um endlich leise Lüfter auf dem Niveau der Verkaufsversion zu bekommen. Der Support war jedoch einwandfrei.


----------



## Rollora (2. Januar 2017)

Mir fehlt leider der direkte Vergleich zur Konkurrenz oder einem 08/15 Gehäuse was Lautstärke und Temperatur innen betrifft. So lässt es ja keine Rückschlüsse auf die Leistung
Im Prinzip ist das ja kein Test, sondern eine ( wenn auch sehr detaillierte und mit offenbar viel fleiß ausgearbeitete) Produktbeschreibung.
War neugierig, wie sich das Gehäuse gegenüber dem Define R5 oder ähnlichem schlägt.


----------



## Oromis16 (2. Januar 2017)

@Rollora
Ja, an dem Problem kauen ich und ein paar Kollegen auch derzeit - deswegen liegen aktuell auch alle Gehäusetests bei mir auf Eis.
Wir wissen es und knabbern alle ziemlich daran, leider ist die Lösung schwer. Ich selbst würde am liebsten wieder Lautstärkeaufnahmen wie beim Core 500 machen, und die etwas transparenter gestalten. Die Leistung im Gegenzug ist wieder schwieriger, weil jeder ein anderes System hat - und das trifft auch auf den Nutzer zu.
Die simpelste und objektivste Lösung wäre da einfach für jeden Lüfter den Volumenstrom zu messen, da ist der Aufbau aber gelinde gesagt komplex. Einfach wäre es den aufgebauten Druck zu messen, mit dem wiederum werden viele aber nichts anfangen können. Kurzum: Alles doof 

(Wenn du eine Lösung oder einen Vorschlag hast ist der natürlich herzlich willkommen)


----------



## Kaby-Lame (2. Januar 2017)

Sehr schöner Test, das Gehäuse ist derzeit in der engeren Auswahl, es kämpft mit dem Define S/R5. Welches würdet ihr empfehlen?


----------



## poiu (2. Januar 2017)

Rollora schrieb:


> So lässt es ja keine Rückschlüsse auf die Leistung
> ..



Problem ist das jegliche Messungen sind System Bedingt. Kleines Beispiel nehmen wir alleine die Graka, welches Kühlsystem verwendet diese? Eine Große Graka wird anderen Einfluss auf die Luftzirkulation haben als eine kleine, ein Axial Lüfter der direkt Hitze nach außen befördert anders als zB drei Radial Lüfter. Weiter geht es mit CPU Kühler Trum, Boxed, AIO dann Netzteil, selbst das mobo wird Einfluss haben.

Wählst man nun eine Konfiguration aus und bestimmst man damit Temperaturen und vergleicht dann damit Gehäuse hast du damit für ein spezielles System Werte bestimmt und für das System beste Case ermittelt. Sobald eine andere Grafikkarte eingesetzt wird können sich diese umkehren und damit die getroffenen Aussagen Wertlos. 

Man müsste also mehrere Konfigurationen wählen, viel Spaß


----------



## cer0n (26. Januar 2017)

Sehr cooler Test, danke


----------



## TheJoGie (3. Februar 2017)

Interessantes Case. Nur für meinen Geschmack etwas teuer, und vom Farbschema her etwas "schwierig" (Orange finde ich nicht allzu praktisch wenn man seinen Build einer gewissen Farbe zuordnen will )


----------



## Oromis16 (3. Februar 2017)

Gibts ja auch in silbern, schwarz, rot und grün


----------



## TheJoGie (4. Februar 2017)

Oromis16 schrieb:


> Gibts ja auch in silbern, schwarz, rot und grün


Oh, habe ich bei meiner spontanen Google-Suche wohl übersehen.. Dann nehme ich das zurück


----------



## Thoddeleru (4. Februar 2017)

Kaby-Lame schrieb:


> Sehr schöner Test, das Gehäuse ist derzeit in der engeren Auswahl, es kämpft mit dem Define S/R5. Welches würdet ihr empfehlen?



Es kommt drauf an. Das R5 war in letzter Zeit öfter mal im Angebot, da ist es m.M.n. eindeutig vorzuziehen (hab gestern eins für 80€ bei Alternate gekauft, kürzlich war es für 85€ bei Mindfactory zu haben). Das Silent Base 600 kostet ja meist so um die 90€, das R5 bei MF etwa 15€ mehr. Dafür gibts dann größere Lüfter hinten (140 statt 120mm), nach vorne ausziehbare Luftfilter und bessere Kompatibilität für Wasserkühlungen. Außerdem hat es mehr Festplattenslots (weil ein zweiter Käfig vorhanden ist, kann man aber ausbauen). Den Käfig für DVD-Laufwerke kann man auch ausbauen. Musst du wissen, was du davon brauchst und ob es dir das wert ist.

Es gibt deutlich günstiger aber auch noch das Nanoxia Deep Silence 3. Find ich für den Preis von knapp 70€ ne gute Alternative.


----------



## garfield36 (7. Februar 2017)

Ich hatte dieses Gehäuse auch für einige Monate. Nun mag man sagen, dass ich etwas pingelig bin, aber ich fand den übergroßen Ein- Ausschalter grauenhaft. Das war billigster Plastiklook und fühlte sich auch so an.  Wenn er etwa die Größe wie z.B. beim Pure Base 600 gehbat hätte wärs ja noch gegangen, so bin ich dann auf ein anderes Gehäuse umgestiegen.


----------



## poiu (23. Februar 2017)

Niox21 schrieb:


> Ich besitze das Gehäuse selbst seit einiger Zeit. Mein 120mm Lüfter macht inzwischen auch Lagergeräusche, das kann ich also bestätigen.





Bananen8r0t schrieb:


> Hi.
> 
> Das rattern der Lüfter kann ich anhand derer die bei meinem Silent Base 800 dabei waren bestätigen. Das Gehäuse besitze ich seit Ende 2015. Schade dass so ein Problem immer noch auftritt



An be quiet! Support wenden


----------



## Nortburgh (30. März 2018)

Ich würde in dieses Gehäuse gerne den Alpenfön Brocken 3 verbauen.
Beides besitze ich noch nicht da ich meinen neuen PC noch am planen bin.

Nun steht in der Beschreibung des Gehäuses das Kühler bis 170mm Höhe eingebaut werden können, der Brocken 3 hat lt. techn. Daten eine Höhe von 171mm

Passt der oder nicht? Stimmen beide Angaben ?


----------



## Oromis16 (30. März 2018)

Ich hatte in dem Gehäuse leider keinen Kühler entsprechender Höhe verbaut. Das kann gehen, insbesondere wenn man das Seitenteil aufbiegt, muss aber nicht. Im Zweifel einfach ausprobieren oder einen der anderen Tower-Kühler nehmen - unter 170mm gibt's da ja genug


----------



## iago (17. Februar 2019)

Wie weit sind denn die Standfüße auseinander? Überlege das Gehäuse zu holen und es auf einen kleinen Subwoofer zu stellen, der ist aber nur 37cm tief.


----------



## V1p3R0105 (17. Februar 2019)

iago schrieb:


> Wie weit sind denn die Standfüße auseinander? Überlege das Gehäuse zu holen und es auf einen kleinen Subwoofer zu stellen, der ist aber nur 37cm tief.



Einen PC sollte man meiner Meinung nach nicht auf einen Subwoofer stellen


----------



## iago (17. Februar 2019)

V1p3R0105 schrieb:


> Einen PC sollte man meiner Meinung nach nicht auf einen Subwoofer stellen


Der ist aktuell gar nicht angeschlossen und der PC hat auch keine Festplatten mehr drin. Der dient im Grunde nur als Stütze.


----------



## Oromis16 (17. Februar 2019)

Der Test ist zwei Jahre alt, so lang hab ich die Produkte dann doch nicht bei mir 
Wenn ich grob anhand eines Bildes vom Boden schätze, dann dürften die Außenkannten etwa 40cm außeinander liegen, das wäre also etwas zu viel.

Ich würde mich übrigens V1p3R0105 anschließen: Nicht nur wegen der Vibrationen, sondern auch wegen dem elektrischen Feld. Mein Monitor kriegt hier gerne mal einen kurzen Bildfehler, wenn ich die Lautsprecher daneben anschalte. Also sollte der Subwoofer betrieben werden, dann würde ich aus Sicherheitsgründen einen Kondensator einlöten, der die Stromänderung beim Einschalten abfängt. Oder den Subwoofer wirklich ausschließlich als Stütze verwenden


----------



## iago (17. Februar 2019)

Danke für die Tipps. Wird denke ich mal Zeit einen anderen Untersatz zu besorgen


----------

